# Brandon Country Park Thetford?



## AndyCarolan (25 Jul 2010)

Went through there yesterday and spotted loads of MTB riders having a break at the waterhole there. Does anybody here go to that area?


----------



## homercles (26 Jul 2010)

I have ridden round there a few times whilst staying at Center Parcs Elveden. It is a nice forest for a gentle ride but if you are looking for demanding stuff then don't bother. The so called black run is a decent enough single track for general fitness and is well marked and well used but it is almost completely devoid of anything technical. The thetford area is also completely flat so you won't find any taxing climbs or fast downhills. It depends what kind of ride you are after and what you are used to though really.


----------



## AndyCarolan (26 Jul 2010)

homercles said:


> I have ridden round there a few times whilst staying at Center Parcs Elveden. It is a nice forest for a gentle ride but if you are looking for demanding stuff then don't bother. The so called black run is a decent enough single track for general fitness and is well marked and well used but it is almost completely devoid of anything technical. The thetford area is also completely flat so you won't find any taxing climbs or fast downhills. It depends what kind of ride you are after and what you are used to though really.



Yes, it is quite basic and for the moment, that works well with my skill level lol - Would like to progress to more demanding trails as I improve but currently, I just need to improve my general fitness and stamina.


----------



## Kirstie (27 Jul 2010)

homercles said:


> I have ridden round there a few times whilst staying at Center Parcs Elveden. It is a nice forest for a gentle ride but if you are looking for demanding stuff then don't bother. The so called black run is a decent enough single track for general fitness and is well marked and well used but it is almost completely devoid of anything technical. The thetford area is also completely flat so you won't find any taxing climbs or fast downhills. It depends what kind of ride you are after and what you are used to though really.



You might not be saying that if you were racing there in the middle of the night! Those bombholes can really catch you out at 3am...
It's more of a rollercoaster -y and tight singletrack kind of place, if you like that kind of thing. it pays to go with a local because there are some tight twisty around-the-trees singeltrack sections that might not be obvious on first visit.


----------



## AndyCarolan (27 Jul 2010)

Kirstie said:


> You might not be saying that if you were racing there in the middle of the night! Those bombholes can really catch you out at 3am...
> It's more of a rollercoaster -y and tight singletrack kind of place, if you like that kind of thing. it pays to go with a local because there are some tight twisty around-the-trees singeltrack sections that might not be obvious on first visit.



Dont think I would fancy riding around there at 3am lol


----------



## MancSimon (27 Jul 2010)

I dunno know. I'm quite fond of 3am in Thetford forest - see Dusk 'till Dawn at www.thetfordmtbracing.com.

They also run a winter series of races and they'd give you a good idea of the tracks available.

cheers
Si


----------



## AndyCarolan (27 Jul 2010)

MancSimon said:


> I dunno know. I'm quite fond of 3am in Thetford forest - see Dusk 'till Dawn at www.thetfordmtbracing.com.
> 
> They also run a winter series of races and they'd give you a good idea of the tracks available.
> 
> ...



ooh, that looks interesting! - Cheers for that... will give that some serious thought, although i think the winter fun rides would be more my level lol


----------

